# Anyone making Rhinestone templates with Laser Engrager?



## spiv8 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am not having alot of luck using acrylic in my laser to make templates for rhinestones.
Is there anyone on this forum using a laser to make their templates? If so, what are you using as your substrate for templates?
Thanks,
Susie


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

I also use my laser sytem for it. I use the same material
(sandblast material) that I use for my mimaki plotter/cutter. works great.


----------



## spiv8 (Feb 25, 2009)

What is this material called? And where do you purchase it?
Thanks,
Susie


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Some people use Hartco 325 (I think that is the correct number) but it is a sandblast resist. Personally I use the material from Digital Art Solutions: Not really cheap but works!. I think that Buy-ACS.com: Your computerized cutting and printer solution has material, sort of like DAS but I know a couple forum members that tried it and did not like it...you might do a search here to check out other comments


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I get mine from Signwarehouse. I use Hartco 425s but they also sell the black sandblast resist that some of the other people sell. I don't know the name of it but it is on the same page of their catalogue as the hartco stuff.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

a lot of chinese companies use lasers to do their templates , what they use is stencil board or oil board , then they use spray adhesive to glue stencil board for the backing,, I think the color they use is the yellow oil board. Amazing enough most do not use a cams because it is to slow.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Now that is interesting, for sure, youwould think they would all be using cams,, 
roger do you know why they do it like this?
MMM


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

cheap labour!!!


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

im a newbie at rhinestone and wish to order some good sandblast vinyl for template cutting..... just checking beacongraphics site....there is unpunched & punched??? whats the difference?

I have a Graphtec CE5000-60 plotter..... which thickness do i need to get?

What about the board?

I wish to order everything from a good supplier for now and then maybe at a later stage look for alternatives locally....

Id appreciate any help you can give.... thank you.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

If it is hartco sandblst material, you want the 425 series. The punched means it has holes along the edge for some machines that have a "tractor" feed system to pull the material through the cutter/plotter/printer. As far as a backer for the template, just find anything that has some rigidity (stiffness) to it and as long as the template material will stick and its not too heavy or thick, then it will be OK. I use those plastic table protector mats.(place mats)


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> ......As far as a backer for the template, just find anything that has some rigidity (stiffness) to it and as long as the template material will stick and its not too heavy or thick, then it will be OK. I use those plastic table protector mats.(place mats)


good idea!!
(I will have to make a trip to the dollar store now!!)

I am going to be using chipboard for my backer....I just bought some off of ebay. 
11x14 size sheets .090 thick!!! 
50pks & 100pks (I got the 50)
At "custom partitions and pads".
http://cgi.ebay.com/50-Chipboard-Fl...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439bcc055b



And here is some 8.5x11 EXTRA thick chipboard that I will be sampling. (a little thinner)
http://cgi.ebay.com/75-Chipboard-Pads-8-1-2-X-11-X-08-Extra-Thick_W0QQitemZ380105237890QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item588009a582

*If* you want to get chipboard in major BULK , go to ULINE. (it is a lot thinner than the above but will work)
http://www.uline.com/BL_1852/Chipboard-Pads?keywords=chipboard
...they also have oil board.
http://www.uline.com/BL_2652/?pricode=wk934

ACS has good prices on oil board too!!!
http://buy-acs.com/?page_id=78

So does dickblick ... but it is a lot more expensive than ACS...the only advantage is that you can order in small quantities.
http://www.dickblick.com/products/oil-board/


The only reason that I am not going to use "oil-board" is , well, ...it's stinks!ll
ACS is right around the corner from me and I could just hop in the car and take advantage of their great prices on oil board(no shipping fees too!!!) but....I just can't stand the smell of the stuff!!!
(some people probably don't mind it but I have a sensitive smeller!!!)LOL


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

ashamutt said:


> The only reason that I am not going to use "oil-board" is , well, ...it's stinks!
> 
> ACS is right around the corner from me and I could just hop in the car and take advantage of their great prices on oil board(no shipping fees too!!!) but....I just can't stand the smell of the stuff!!! (some people probably don't mind it but I have a sensitive smeller!!!)LOL


When I hosted the KNK Retreat in Raleigh in October, I had 100 sheets of oil board shipped to Raleigh so that everyone could try it out... both for rhinestone template backing but also for making stencils or whatever else they could dream up. But everyone hated the smell SO MUCH, that within hours it had been renamed to "Stinky Board!"  So now I have a tough time referring to it by any other name. It's just so fitting!


----------

